# Kton 11/26



## Puck it (Nov 25, 2014)

Any one going to be there?


----------



## Tin (Nov 25, 2014)

Go elsewhere, seriously.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/133754-K-11-25?p=872636#post872636


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 25, 2014)

Won't be up lil fella


----------



## Puck it (Nov 27, 2014)

Conditions were better than I thought they would be.  And got better as the day went on. 

But it the day started out bad as I got a speeding tic on East Mtn.  I have never seen a cop on it and I had never noticed it is 25mph limit.  $150 tic for 40 in a 25.


----------



## Tin (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to hear about the conditions, the surface I skied Weds. was the worst I've skied at K. Sorry about the 5 oh. Can't believe they opened lower Skyelark today after only 12", there were 3' waterbars visible.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> But it the day started out bad as I got a speeding tic on East Mtn.  I have never seen a cop on it and I had never noticed it is 25mph limit.  $150 tic for 40 in a 25.


No as you stated in another thread you were doing 48 in a 25. 48 on that road is reckless driving. Be thankful the cop let you off easy only righting you up for 15 mph over the limit. Ticket would have been much worse if it was given for the actual # of mph you were over the speed limit.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> No as you stated in another thread you were doing 48 in a 25. 48 on that road is reckless driving. Be thankful the cop let you off easy only righting you up for 15 mph over the limit. Ticket would have been much worse if it was given for the actual # of mph you were over the speed limit.


I know I was thinking it was 40 or 45 thru there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> $150 tic for 40 in a 25.


Ticket for being 23mph over speed limit in VT. is $233. The cop saved you over $80 bucks. Also expect a $47 surcharge on top of that $150 ticket.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 27, 2014)

The tic says 151 for waiver.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The tic says 151 for waiver.


I guess the officer waived the surcharge for you, very nice of him. The $151 instead of $150 makes sense. VT. puts out a chart of what the ticket costs per mph over the speed limit. 15 mph over the limit is $151, 23 mph over the limit is $233. That's where I got my numbers from. All tickets are supposed to have a $47 surcharge. Whether you realize it or not the cop did you a favor not only clocking you for less mph over the limit but also for waiving the surcharge. You owe him a beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2014)

25 for that road is pretty ridiculous except for the lower half with the sharp curves.  Once you get a 1/2 mile beyond the grand 35-40 seems appropriate.   Never seen a cop on that road either.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tin said:


> Can't believe they opened lower Skyelark today after only 12", there were 3' waterbars visible.


And from what I heard there are now huge snowmaking whales on it. Picture posted over at K-Zone.


----------

